# Java Eclipse Umlaute werden nicht richtig dargestellt in Konsole



## OliI. (3. Sep 2022)

Hallo,

in folgender Datei die ich in Java mit der IDE Eclipse programmiert habe, werden die Umlaute ö und ß in der Konsole falsch angezeigt. 
Kann mir hier jemand bitte weiterhelfen. Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ö und ß in der Konsole richtig angezeigt werden. Im Editor geht es ja auch.

MFG


----------



## OliI. (3. Sep 2022)




----------



## Oneixee5 (4. Sep 2022)

Im Menü: Run -> Run Configurations...


----------



## OliI. (4. Sep 2022)

Hallo Oneixee5,

danke für deine Antwort. Allerdings werden die Umlaute in der Konsole weiterhin falsch angezeigt.


----------



## OliI. (4. Sep 2022)

Dieses JDK habe ich mir installiert. 
An den Einstellungen habe ich nichts verändert.


----------



## KonradN (4. Sep 2022)

Also ich kenne Eclipse nicht im Detail - ich würde auch generell dazu raten, auf ein Tool wir Maven oder Gradle umzusteigen, was die Projekte angeht.

Man könnte schauen:
a) Nach den Projekteinstellungen: Die Datei ist im Editor UTF-8 - wertet Eclipse die Dateien auch als UTF-8 aus? (Das Problem kann also auftreten, wenn die UTF-8 Datei in einer anderen Kodierung gelesen wird --> Java würde in dem Fall aber auch eine Warnung ausgeben. Oder ist die Einstellung in dem Fenster bereits die Einstellung vom Projekt? (Ich vermute, dass dies nur die Einstellung vom Editor ist.)

b) Zeichensatz / Encoding der Konsole in Eclipse. Aber hier ist es eigentlich egal.

Was eigentlich keine Rolle spielen kann ist der CharSet, der als Default Charset angegeben wird. Denn die Zeichen sind intern UTF-16 so ich mich nicht irre (Bei .Net ist es UTF-16 und ich meine, dass es Java ebenso handhabt. Aber das habe ich nie so im Detail beleuchtet). Und bei der Ausgabe wird dies in das default Charset umgewandelt.


----------



## OliI. (4. Sep 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Also ich kenne Eclipse nicht im Detail - ich würde auch generell dazu raten, auf ein Tool wir Maven oder Gradle umzusteigen, was die Projekte angeht.
> 
> Man könnte schauen:
> a) Nach den Projekteinstellungen: Die Datei ist im Editor UTF-8 - wertet Eclipse die Dateien auch als UTF-8 aus? (Das Problem kann also auftreten, wenn die UTF-8 Datei in einer anderen Kodierung gelesen wird --> Java würde in dem Fall aber auch eine Warnung ausgeben. Oder ist die Einstellung in dem Fenster bereits die Einstellung vom Projekt? (Ich vermute, dass dies nur die Einstellung vom Editor ist.)
> ...


Danke KonradN: für deine Antwort. 
zu a) Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, was ich hier in den Eclipse Einstellungen verändern muss/soll.


----------



## OliI. (4. Sep 2022)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> Im Menü: Run -> Run Configurations...
> Anhang anzeigen 18994


Hi, wenn dies so nicht funktioniert. Soll ich mir ein anderes JDK installieren? Oder fällt dir noch eine andere Lösung ein?
MFG


----------



## KonradN (4. Sep 2022)

An den JDKs sollte dies nicht liegen. Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich auch nur die zwei Einstellungen:

einmal das, was Du schon gezeigt hast - die Einstellung für die Datei
Zum anderen bei Run Configuration

Aber du kannst mal prüfen:
Window > Preferences: General > Content Types: Default Encoding: UTF-8
Window > Preferences: General > Text file encoding: UTF-8 

Diese Stellen kann man noch einmal prüfen. Ansonsten wäre halt mein Tipp generell, Projekte recht schnell mit Maven zu verwaltet. Die Einstellungen sind dann alle relativ einfach und können dann in einem Forum schnell geprüft und angepasst werden.

Und wenn man wirklich komplett Anfänger ist und maven daher noch zu komplex scheint: Eclipse vermeiden und statt dessen IntelliJ oder NetBeans nutzen.


----------



## Oneixee5 (4. Sep 2022)

Ich meine das Encoding der Eclipse-Konsole hat nichts mit dem JDK, Maven oä. zu tun. Es ist einfach irgendwo eine Einstellung falsch. In den Eclipse-Einstellungen kann man ganz bequem nach "encoding" oder ähnlichen Begriffen suchen. Man kann auch für jedes Projekt eigene Einstellungen machen, per rechte Maustaste ->  Properties:

In anderen IDE's wie IntelliJ oder NetBeans ist es genau so schwer die richtigen Einstellungen zu finden. Man muss eben manchmal etwas probieren.
Wenn man ängstlich ist, dann kann man die Einstellungen vorher exportieren und bei Problemen dann wieder importieren. Das mache ich sowieso immer, da ich nicht in jedem Workspace die Einstellungen wiederholen möchte.


----------



## OliI. (4. Sep 2022)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> Ich meine das Encoding der Eclipse-Konsole hat nichts mit dem JDK, Maven oä. zu tun. Es ist einfach irgendwo eine Einstellung falsch. In den Eclipse-Einstellungen kann man ganz bequem nach "encoding" oder ähnlichen Begriffen suchen. Man kann auch für jedes Projekt eigene Einstellungen machen, per rechte Maustaste ->  Properties:
> Anhang anzeigen 19002
> In anderen IDE's wie IntelliJ oder NetBeans ist es genau so schwer die richtigen Einstellungen zu finden. Man muss eben manchmal etwas probieren.
> Wenn man ängstlich ist, dann kann man die Einstellungen vorher exportieren und bei Problemen dann wieder importieren. Das mache ich sowieso immer, da ich nicht in jedem Workspace die Einstellungen wiederholen möchte.


Habe jetzt eine Lösung gefunden: Habe das JDK 18 deinstalliert und das JDK 17.0.4.1 installiert. Jetzt werden mit der IDE Eclipse die Umlaute angezeigt. MFG


----------

